# Slab City Library Time Lapse Video



## Matt Derrick (Dec 20, 2016)

So I set out one day to try and do a time lapse video of the Slab City library, but unfortunately I set the angle far too wide, so it wasn't quite what I was going for. Rather than delete it though, I figured I'd go ahead and share it here for anyone that's interested.


----------



## ped (Dec 20, 2016)

neato! now do one at night with the stars.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 20, 2016)

ped said:


> neato! now do one at night with the stars.



i did see a tutorial on how to do that with a gopro recently, so maybe i'll give it a try.


----------



## ped (Dec 20, 2016)

a gopro? I'd like to see that. what cam you got now?

I tried one a few years ago but it wasnt dark enough


----------



## Luke Erie (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm glad you decided to share. Love seeing any new video from Slab City. Thanks!


----------



## Dmac (Dec 21, 2016)

looks like you managed to get a few blurry frames of the elusive Sasquatch as well. and I thought he was camera shy.


----------

